# Looking for a Good Macro Lens



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Nikon D90 and I'm just wondering if there are any recommendations out there for a decent but not super expensive macro lens? 

THanks


----------



## Markw (Apr 25, 2011)

What's your price range?

Mark


----------



## rainking (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you looked into reverse mount and/or tube extensions?


----------



## Davor (Apr 25, 2011)

Well what's your budget? and what's super expensive to you?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Expect to spend around $600 for a (new) macro lens...  Reversing rings and macro couplers can be had for $10.

Check out the used market if $5-600 sounds too high.  KEH.com has tons of used stuff.  Then also will generally have he best price to quality ratio.  They tend to under-rate their gear, so you get stuff better than you were expecting for a good price.

They're mostly known for their film stuff, but they have a lot of digital equipment too.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking to spend up to $600.00


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 25, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Expect to spend around $600 for a (new) macro lens...  Reversing rings and macro couplers can be had for $10.
> 
> Check out the used market if $5-600 sounds too high.  KEH.com has tons of used stuff.  Then also will generally have he best price to quality ratio.  They tend to under-rate their gear, so you get stuff better than you were expecting for a good price.
> 
> They're mostly known for their film stuff, but they have a lot of digital equipment too.


 

I shoot with the D90 too and I bought the Tokina 100mm Macro from B&H and LOVE IT!!  It's an off brand lens, but it's a fraction of the cost of a Nikkor macro and the reviews are great.    The Tokina is $449 NEW, but they are hard to get because they are so popular and well priced, and with the tsunami in Japan and the inability to manufacture lenses, they may be getting harder to find and more expensive.

Try this link:  Tokina 100mm f/2.8 AT-X M100 AF Pro D Macro ATXAF100PRON B&H

Good luck.


----------



## ukr4ever (Apr 26, 2011)

I have D90 as well. I've bought Nikkor Micro 105mm VR, its a really good lens, 1:1 reproduction rate, and nano coating. It cost me $800. If you are looking little cheaper, there is 60mm, basically same lens, just as sharp, and has nano coating, but no vr, and you can get it for 500$. Check out some samples I took resent.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks ukr4ever, what do you think about the Tokina 100mm Macro as mentioned above? I know the Nikon is probably a better lens but I can't spend $800. Have you done any comparisons? I really like the spider shot, really cool!


----------



## Davor (Apr 26, 2011)

Look into the Tamron 90mm f2.8 , i own one and love it! and hear nothing but good things.


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2011)

I've owned the Sigma 50mm, 105mm, and 180mm Macros.  I would definately suggest the 105mm to a beginner.  The 50mm I believe to be a little too short for bugs, the 180mm has a huge learning curve in that you have to be exactly still to get a handheld shot at 180mm and 14" away (or so).  Other than those lenses, I would definately recommend the Tamron 90mm and Tokina 100mm (in that order).  The Tamron has a reputation of being one of the sharpest (although in the Macro world, it's by a negligable amount).  All of the Nikkors are great, but nano coating is a little useless in the world of macro.  You won't get many ghosts or flares taking pictures of a spider.  I'd say go for one of the Sigma's I mentioned or the Tamron.  Sigma 105mm F/2.8 non-OS or Tamron 90mm will work great for a beginner, or anyone really.

Mark


----------



## baturn (Apr 27, 2011)

Every time athread like this comes up I notice the newish Nikon 85 mm f 3.5 micro VR gets ignored. Is there a reason? It's less than $500.00 and has the same 1:1 working distance as the 105.


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, there's a whole inch difference in MFD between the 85mm and 105mm. The Sigma 180mm can be found quite cheaply compared to it's Nikon counterpart (200mm/4) and offers another 6 more inches than that. The Tamron 180mm is a good choice as well, but the AF is slow and noisy from whay I hear.

Mark


----------



## jake337 (Apr 27, 2011)

You can find a used tokina atx pro d 100mm f2.8 macro for around $350 used. 

heres a few non 1:1 macro examples.




























​The last shots focus distance shows .30 m in the exif data.​


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2011)

It does give a beautiful bokeh, I'll give it that.

Mark


----------



## jake337 (Apr 27, 2011)

Markw said:


> It does give a beautiful bokeh, I'll give it that.
> 
> Mark


 
It also feels just as solid in my hands as my nikon 85mm f1.4 af-d.  I like tokina's build.  i really wish they would start making more fast primes.  I would like to see their take on --     14 f2.8, 24 f1.4, 35 f1.4, 50 f1.2/1.4, 85 f1.4, 135 f2(or faster), 200 f2(or faster) and would like it if they brought back their 300 f2.8


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 27, 2011)

jake337 said:
			
		

> You can find a used tokina atx pro d 100mm f2.8 macro for around $350 used.
> 
> heres a few non 1:1 macro examples.
> 
> ...



Dude those are great and the quality is definitely high. I have the Tokina 11-16 mm and I love it. I think these samples just made up my mind. Thanks


----------



## jake337 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you can, most definitely go somewhere and try them out.  I'm not sure if you have a flash but I'm sure you"ll want one.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 28, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Expect to spend around $600 for a (new) macro lens...  Reversing rings and macro couplers can be had for $10.
> ...



To compare, here are a couple of macro shots I took with my D90 and my Tokina 100mm.  You can see for yourself if you like the quality or not.

Macro Flower | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Macro Bumblebee | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nod (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a couple of friends that are into macro big time and both use the Sigma 105 F2.8 EX DG.  It goes for $480 new at B&H and Butterfly Photo.  They have done some amazing shots with this lens.  I'm looking into getting one myself.


----------



## Markw (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are a few examples of mine if you were interested:

*SIGMA 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF*
Only PP was convert from RAW.


























*SIGMA 105mm F/2.8 EX DG*































I have TONS more if you're interested.  The main thing to remember, though, is that any of these photos could have been taken with either of the lenses.  They would have produced similar image quality, only the 180mm tends to scare off critters MUCH less, while adding a bit of shake due to the extra length.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow.  There seems to be quite a bit of compression and degredation of the photos for some reason on here.  Could have to do with Photobucket too.  I dont know.  I promise you that the image quality is immaculate.

Mark


----------



## jake337 (Apr 30, 2011)

Any macro lens you choose should work out great as seen by everyones posts.  Just go by the focal length you think will work best( for you) and have fun!


----------



## Markw (May 1, 2011)

+1

Mark


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 1, 2011)

Tell ya, I wasn't thrilled with the Nikon 85 3.5G, to the point I sold it. Kept the Siggy 150 2.8, and will after the new one comes out.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

I ended up getting my hands on a nikon 60mm nikor micro lens. The only thing I don't like is that the aperture is not fixed, so it's 2.8 at the largest but as you move in close and need to focus it changes. Are any/all of the lenses mentioned in this thread fixed aperture?


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 3, 2011)

Yes, all "macro" lenses have an aperture effective change the closer you focus... not sure why you'd be shooting 2.8 when you are 1:1 though.


----------



## jake337 (May 3, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> I ended up getting my hands on a nikon 60mm nikor micro lens. The only thing I don't like is that the aperture is not fixed, so it's 2.8 at the largest but as you move in close and need to focus it changes. Are any/all of the lenses mentioned in this thread fixed aperture?


 
Are you sure it's changing?  On my tokina it displays the "effective" aperture or light loss.  So at 1:1 it displays f5.6 but the DOF is still relative to f2.8. I'm not sure about the nikon.  That's why I asked if you had off camera flash because if you want a deeper DOF at 1:1 or closer you will need to stop down a lot and need  more quantity of light to properly expose your subject.  Even after all that you may need to use focus stacking to get your whole subject in focus.


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> I ended up getting my hands on a nikon 60mm nikor micro lens. The only thing I don't like is that the aperture is not fixed, so it's 2.8 at the largest but as you move in close and need to focus it changes. Are any/all of the lenses mentioned in this thread fixed aperture?


 


TheFantasticG said:


> Yes, all "macro" lenses have an aperture effective change the closer you focus... not sure why you'd be shooting 2.8 when you are 1:1 though.


 Yes, that is true - all macro lenses are like that.  Canon lenses still report it as being wide open to the camera body though - so the f/# will not change on your display, but it is actually changing.  I think the focal length changes too to counter that.  That way, it is always effectively the same aperture, because the focal length is changing too.


Nikkor macro lenses = constant focal length, variable aperture.
Canon macro lenses = constant aperture, variable focal length.

I think that's accurate anyway.  I'm not too up on the physics of it all, but that's basically what's happening.



If HelenB sees this thread, I'm sure she will know.  Probably the most knowledgeable person on this forum when it comes to how lenses actually work.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:
			
		

> Yes, all "macro" lenses have an aperture effective change the closer you focus... not sure why you'd be shooting 2.8 when you are 1:1 though.



I don't claim to know everything about photography so I'll admit you've stumped me  I know that a 1:1 lens reproduces the image on the sensor at the same physical size of the actual object your shooting however I don't understand why you wouldn't want to shoot at 2.8 other than maybe the depth of field would be too shallow. Is that correct? Appreciate the info, I love always learning something new.


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> however I don't understand why you wouldn't want to shoot at 2.8 other than maybe the *depth of field would be too shallow*. Is that correct?


 Yes.  That is the reason.

Wide open, at 1:1, your DOF would be on the order of 1mm, or less.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Yes.  That is the reason.
> 
> Wide open, at 1:1, your DOF would be on the order of 1mm, or less.



Thanks, I'm still learning this photography stuff


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

Cosina 3.5/100. Very cheap. Very good. Available in F mount.

http://www.photozone.de/pentax/368-cosina-af-100mm-f35-macro


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

The criticism of the build i think a bit exaggerated.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

Thats probably why I couldn't get the depth of field I wanted on this shot. I think it's too shallow.










Bgagnon127 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just think of all those macro bug shots that I'm sure you've seen.

Take a bug, maybe a half inch long, and the head or maybe the front legs are in focus, but the back legs (like, 1/4" away) are out of focus.  And that might be at f/11.

The closer you get, the less DOF you have to work with.  You either need a lot of light (to use small apertures), or a tripod (if the subject isn't moving).  That's why a lot of people focus stack for macro (ask Overread about that).


----------

